# IAM - Income Asset Management Group



## System (15 March 2014)

Trustees Australia Limited (TAU) is an Australian company focusing on the investment in financial services business, including managed investment schemes. The Company also owns and operates Magnums Airlie Beach Backpackers as well as develops properties at Airlie Beach.

www.trusteesau.com.au


----------



## So_Cynical (4 December 2018)

TAU looks like they will do a name change to cashwerkz Limited.

cashwerkz is a platform that enables cash investors to see a range of term deposit products all in the one place, the platform then automates the term deposit setup process with cashwerkz taking a small fee from the bank.

So looking at the current term deposit rates on offer i see the highest 6 month rate is 2.7% however ME bank is currently paying 2.8% for 6 months - my conclusion is that cashwerkz is pocketing the missing 0.01% ?

cashwerkz: https://cashwerkz.com.au/#cashwerkz_chart

ME Bank term deposits: https://www.mebank.com.au/term-deposits/

Anyone have experience with this business?


----------



## Austwide (4 December 2018)

Maybe pocketing the 0.1% or maybe they don't have a deal with ME to get a small fee so they are excluded from their list?


----------



## So_Cynical (5 December 2018)

ME Bank was one of the first banks to partner with them and they have their Logo on the site...


----------



## Austwide (5 December 2018)

Pretty much looks like the %age then, not hidden or paid by the bank like it is for mortgage brokers


----------



## System (23 May 2019)

On May 23rd, 2019, Trustees Australia Limited (TAU) changed its name and ASX code to Cashwerkz Limited (CWZ).


----------



## System (26 August 2021)

On August 26th, 2021, Cashwerkz Limited (CWZ) changed its name and ASX code to Income Asset Management Group Limited (INY).


----------



## System (21 December 2021)

On December 21st, 2021, Income Asset Management Group Limited changed its ASX code to from INY to IAM.


----------

